# Here's an unbiased BiPolar review....



## Kris87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok, so I admit, I was a little negative towards the pushers of this head on the board recently just because I got tired of reading Bipolar this, Bipolar that.   

That aside, I had a fellow forum member reach out to me for tuning advice on his Hoyt, as he was having trouble getting good broadhead flight with this head.  So I asked him to send me the head(125gr) so I could test it and see if I could replicate his results.  I know my Hoyts are tuned as good as one can tune a bow, and they shoot all my heads, fixed and mechanical, perfectly.  So this would be a good test, plus an opportunity for me to get my hands on one of these wonder heads.  

Ok, let me run through my thoughts and how it shot.  After screwing it on, it spun perfectly, not 1% wobble that I could detect.  Nice!  The thing is a well machined head, it takes 2 seconds to see that.  Very nice!  I shot it out of my Carbon Element first at 30 yards, and it hit dead in the bullseye.  Easy enough.  Broadhead tuning for me is a lot like walkback tuning.  It needs to be done at long distance, or the furthest distance you can accurately shoot groups.  A head may not plane much at 20 or 30 yards, and show tuning shortcomings, or head shortcomings, but you can bet it will at 60+ yards.  Everything is amplified at long range.

Since it shot well at 30, I jumped straight to 60...again, it hit dead where I was aiming.  The furthest I can shoot in my yard is 70, so I figured I'd shoot from there and report the results.  I only shot 3 arrows total, as that was enough to tell me what I needed to know about this head's flight.  I assure you these shots are not just the best I did and I took pictures of them.  These are the first 3 shots I made.  This head is as good a flying head as anything I've ever shot.  Here are my only 3 shots I took from 70  yards.  And before anyone says, yeah, but they're low.  I'll admit, I have a slight case of target panic, holding low on a dot. I don't care, I can shoot the lights out if I just deal with it and execute the shot.   

Shot #1 from 70 yards 




Shot #3 from 70 yards




Shot #2 from 70 yards




If you compare where all 3 of these arrows are, its about a 1.5-2" group.  That's better than I can shoot most days.  Again they're low, but that's exactly where my pin was sitting when I released.  There was no left or right planing at all from them, and the flight was clean the whole way.  On a side note, a pie plate is a great aiming spot for broadhead tuning, as you can normally see where your pin is when you release, and you get a much better idea of how a head is flying, rather than just aiming at a small dot.  Just concentrate on making a good shot, and remembering where the pin was when it went off.

The heads do hiss in flight, much like a slick trick does.  Not loud, just noticeable.  To summarize, I am totally blown away by these heads.  For something to have the cutting ability of these things, built like they are, and fly like they do, there's not much else you could ask for.  To close, I'd like to apologize to Tim and anyone else for any negativity I gave these heads in the past.  I am 100% going to order some and they will be on the ends of my arrows come September.  I am in no way affiliated with this company either.  Just thought everyone would want to see some results from someone outside the inner loop.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2013)

Good info and good shooting.  Altho I don't know if you noticed, but they are all a dirt low


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 19, 2013)

You saw That group I shot from 60 last week.  Tight as a tick, but low.  I only do it on spots, but if I just let it sit there and squeeze off the shots, my groups have been ungodly good from long range.  For a broadhead to shoot a 2" group from 70 yards, that is impressive!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 19, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> For a broadhead to shoot a 2" group from 70 yards, that is impressive!!!



very


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 19, 2013)

Don't surprise me a bit. Their bow hunter built, tested and approved  !


----------



## Grey Man (Jul 19, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> For a broadhead to shoot a 2" group from 70 yards, that is impressive!!!



Agreed, great review, thank you!


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 19, 2013)

Good stuff Kris! I'm looking to put some blood on one tomorrow.....


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 19, 2013)

Good luck David, stick a big pig.


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 19, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> Good luck David, stick a big pig.



We certainly hope too.....but a pig of any size will do!


----------



## blazer21 (Jul 20, 2013)

Good to know Kris!! What helical do you have on ur vanes? A bought a pack, they do look well built!!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 20, 2013)

blazer21 said:


> Good to know Kris!! What helical do you have on ur vanes? A bought a pack, they do look well built!!



Right helical.  A lot of right helical from an Arizona EZ mini.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 20, 2013)

Good review! I too am rather impressed with these heads. Haven't shot them over 30 yds yet out my MR-7 but at 20 and 30 they hit right with my field tips and other Broadheads. Can't wait to get some blood on them!


----------



## blazer21 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm gonna shoot em this evening with the BE deep impacts I have. They have been grouping much better than my VAPS!


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Jul 20, 2013)

I am really really really really thinking about these heads.

I am down to these, reapers, T3, or slick tricks


----------



## 100hunter (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds like an honest review.  Hope to field test them myself someday.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 21, 2013)

Willie, here was some of my field testing with the Bipolar.


----------



## spydermon (Jul 22, 2013)

that has to be a good guy to send another guy his broadhead.

thats a fine buck too bow only.  what county?


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 22, 2013)

spydermon said:


> that has to be a good guy to send another guy his broadhead.
> 
> thats a fine buck too bow only.  what county?



Laurens


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> Ok, so I admit, I was a little negative towards the pushers of this head on the board recently just because I got tired of reading Bipolar this, Bipolar that.
> 
> That aside, I had a fellow forum member reach out to me for tuning advice on his Hoyt, as he was having trouble getting good broadhead flight with this head.  So I asked him to send me the head(125gr) so I could test it and see if I could replicate his results.  I know my Hoyts are tuned as good as one can tune a bow, and they shoot all my heads, fixed and mechanical, perfectly.  So this would be a good test, plus an opportunity for me to get my hands on one of these wonder heads.
> 
> ...



Hey Thank You for the unbiased info and testing!! Secondly,Thank You for standing up and correcting your negativity from the past,it takes a real man to do this!!  I think your pretty good in my book for doing this testing and reporting and the apology to go along with it! Outstanding!!


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm glad you guys liked the report, not very scientific, but results based.  The same forum member is sending me a 100gr head to shoot too.  I'll let everyone know how they perform.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 22, 2013)

The 100's fly great on the front of my Black Eagle Rampages out of my MR-7. After shooting them at 20 and 30 yards and matching my field tips, I've now been shooting them at 40-45 yards and all is still well. Gonna try some longer ranges tomorrow if weather cooperates.


----------



## hound dog (Jul 22, 2013)

I have to put some blood on mine soon.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jul 22, 2013)

hound dog said:


> I have to put some blood on mine soon.




Me too! September isn't soon enough. I need to find me a place with some piggies


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Jul 23, 2013)

Kris87 said:


> I'm glad you guys liked the report, not very scientific, but results based.  The same forum member is sending me a 100gr head to shoot too.  I'll let everyone know how they perform.



I didn't think these heads were gonna be made in 100grs? What I read before was is took away from the strength and durability??


----------



## alligood729 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I didn't think these heads were gonna be made in 100grs? What I read before was is took away from the strength and durability??



Enough of us convinced him to try a 100 gr head, and there is one. A machinist friend took the 125gr ferrule, and worked some magic, Tim gave it the full run through of tests, a proto head has taken several hogs, it is in production. I have some, they fly great, and are very well made, like Kris says.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 23, 2013)

I have already taken a wild hog with the 100gr. Complete Passthru  one shoulder and out behind the opposite with arrow laying on the ground. My hog only ran about 65 yards.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 25, 2013)

Here is a recent Bipolar expedition.  Entry, inside, and exit.  He almost made it 20 yards.  These are bad news!


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 25, 2013)

The 100 gr. are ready


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 25, 2013)

SWWTV said:


> The 100 gr. are ready



yep yep...and I have a half dozen on the way


----------



## hound dog (Jul 25, 2013)

all I can say is the bipolar work pics And Story 2 come 2 morrow


----------



## GSU Bowhunter (Jul 27, 2013)

Picked up a pack of the 100 gr yesterday.  Couldn't wait to get home and try em out.  Worked great Tim! Shot good tight groups out to 40 yds!  Great product.


----------



## smackdown51 (Jul 28, 2013)

Are the bi polars going to be sold at the outdoor blast? Looking for a place to pick some up at


----------

